# Dear mister Stephen Rice i pre-order Anthoine de Févins ,look & soundz incredible



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Dear mister Stephen Rice i pre-order Anthoine de Févins ,look & soundz incredible*

Cher monsieur Rice, i have all Brabant ensemble releases, im ardent fanboy of your ensemble and your work, the sleeve beautifull the choice of missa is splendid, when i received it , it's gonna be x-mas earlier for me.

:tiphat:


----------

